# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  Subnet Calculator / Planner

## dbasnett

The previous link was dead.  The updated code can be found here (if you just want the end product download the Install file):

http://sdrv.ms/IVEzMy



How to use the IPv4 Subnet Calculator


Getting Started 

The first step is to enter a valid IPv4 (IP) address into the IP Address field. 

Next, create the mask. This can be done by specifying the size of the mask (CIDR) into the number box, after the "/", or use the track bar.  All mask related controls on the form will stay synchronized. 

At this point you have defined the base network and will see the other fields.  On the right you will see the binary representation of the fields. 


Tree View 

In the tree view you will see the base network and the first two possible subnets.

Clicking on a plus sign will expand that network showing its subnets.

Clicking on a network will show the binary representation for that network and will be indicated by a highlight change.

Right clicking a network will make it the base network. 


Planner 

Once you have a base network defined an automatic subnet plan of the base network can be created by clicking the Plan button.  This will bring up a new form. 

The plan is a list of network sizes (number of hosts in a network) entered into the list.  The planner will take care of the broadcast address and whether or not to use the network address as a host.  You can also use a growth factor if desired.

When the list is completed click CreatePlan and the sub-netting of the base network will be done.  If Watch is checked you will see the process.   If Copy Plan on Close is checked the plan will be copied to the clipboard when the plan form is closed.  If the base network is not large enough for the list a message will be shown. 

Author 
Dewayne Basnett 

Version 
2.0 released December 12th, 2013

----------


## NiTrOwow

Sounds really good. A friend of mine made one in VB.NET for school. Cuz we need it at school now. I am going to test this soon!  :Smilie:

----------


## ahmedkhairy

nice.. thanks for sharing..

----------


## jmcgril

I put in my VBForums username/pass to download the subnet calculator / planner, but it will not take...  whats up?

----------


## si_the_geek

Welcome to VBForums  :wave: 

The link goes to another site, so your VBForums login details are not relevant - you should use the login details shown in the first post, just after the link itself:




> ...
> Subnet Calculator / Planner
> 
> user - guest@yall.biz
> password - foobar

----------


## dbasnett

See post #1 for the updated link.  Sorry!

----------


## dbasnett

Updated today FWIW.

----------


## ivandgreat

Thanks for sharing.. 

Do you have it in excel?

----------

